# Goorjian eyes top two



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

South Dragons coach Brian Goorjian has his sights firmly set on a top two finish at the end of the season.
The Dragons improved to a 14-4 win-loss record on Saturday night, with a 101-83 come-from-behind victory over the Wollongong Hawks at Hisense Arena.
That victory sees the Dragons sit one game clear on top of the NBL ladder, but the New Zealand Breakers (13-4), Melbourne Tigers (9-6), Townsville Crocodiles (9-7) and Perth Wildcats (9-8) are still well within striking distance if they can end the season on a high.
"The higher we finish the better," Goorjian said.
"In the back stretch if we can keep winning at home and split them on the road that should get us a top two spot and that would be great."


----------

